# Does anyone recognize this artist?



## MotherGinger (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

I recently acquired this small (4.5" x 7.5") painting. I have not been able to identify the artist (lower right). I would appreciate any information or ideas that you may have.

Thank you!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@MotherGinger ...I can't really make out the signature. It's a pretty piece of art though!! :smile:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Daaag I'm getting some names with the internet but I can't find the right one!

Will be trying again later, I won't give up so easy!


----------

